
Ask HN: Is 1password safe? - pearjuice
I mean, it says all data is encrypted and they never process the master password[0], but how can we be so sure there isn&#x27;t a backdoor? It&#x27;s proprietary software after all. Should we just trust them? Has there ever been an neutral third party audit?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.1password.com&#x2F;master-password&#x2F;#recover-your-master-password
======
cjbprime
Tavis Ormandy has a vuln under embargo:
[https://twitter.com/taviso/status/769391927892598784](https://twitter.com/taviso/status/769391927892598784)

It is unclear, however, that there's anything obviously better.

